#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜狗狗(第一次在這裡發主題>W<(Road Rovers

## 自然農子

常常在GOOGLE找圖就會有驚喜呢XD





這是一個美國卡通，我想有點年紀了，大家來猜猜看
很久以前我有在噗浪上貼答案，應該不會有人記得........吧？

----------


## 希諾道

Road Rovers
(中文名稱就忘記了...)

所以我很老了? (思)

----------


## 自然農子

恭喜希諾道答對了！！

沒想到這麼快就被猜出來了

沒錯就是 Road Rovers 裡面的狗狗超有趣的>ω<

現在在youtube上還找得到這部卡通喔

照希的說法看來我是不是也很老啊？

----------


## 希諾道

不是不是~~
我兩都不老哦~~

因為我也是一年前才找到的? (思)
所以...因為太忙碌, 時間拖至現在也還沒看~~ XD

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼萬萬沒有想到，ROAD ROVERS會在這裡被提出來啊！！！(某狼：早晚的吧！)

當初本狼知道有這個系列是由寒燒所轉告，本狼與寒燒在某次奇摩的即時通聊天時他傳給本狼ROAD ROVERS在YOUTUBE上的片段。當時本狼還蠻想看的！！！現在暑假將臨，本狼下定決心要將ROAD ROVERS以及由司令(DOGGY KRUGER)主演的Power Rangers S.P.D.全部看完！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  
(特搜戰隊中最受歡迎的角色──司令。)

本狼查詢了一下維基的資料，發現這是85年到86年(1996-97)的作品，本狼的人類妹妹1996年出生的，看樣子這部作品真的很久了。主角群五隻狗分別來自美國[混種黃金獵犬──HUNTER]、英國[柯利牧羊犬──COLLEEN]、德國[杜賓犬──BLITZ]、西伯利亞(附註1)[哈士奇──EXILE]與瑞士[某種牧羊犬──SHAG]。他們是被某種光照射之後才變成獸人型的。其中還有一隻好像行動不便的洛威拿犬MUZZLE。不過，這個系列只有十三集而已，不知道是否被腰斬？上述的P.R.S.P.D.(美國ABC公司翻拍日本特搜戰隊)都有三十八集，也許真的被腰斬也說不定。

順道一提，本狼其中最愛的狗隊員是EXILE，他的羅剎口音讓本狼覺得很爆笑；另一個原因則是哈士奇是本狼最愛的犬種！！！(附註2)

(EXILE變身前在西伯利亞之玉照。)

本狼還不知道結局，就先期待吧！！！  :wuffer_wink:  

【西班牙語主題曲！！！】：[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28l6AMu-How&feature=related[/youtube]
【YOUTUBE上的第一集】：[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_VDzPhYu2A[/youtube]
【EXILE的搞笑片段集錦！！！】：[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvo4nLWg8Cw&feature=related
[/youtube]

【ROAD ROVERS之資料】：http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_Rovers
【Power Rangers S.P.D.之資料】：http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Rangers_S.P.D.(兩者皆全美文。) 

附註1：就本狼的觀點認為西伯利亞是狼族聖地，羅剎佔領已四百年(即不承認羅剎之統治權)；待狼族光復，應從羅剎國三色旗改懸掛狼旗或青天白日滿地紅旗。(即西伯利亞原住民[人獸皆包括]自治區。)
附註2：雖說EXILE出生於西伯利亞，然而他也討厭羅剎文化；像昨晚本狼看YOUTUBE上網友剪輯之EXILE特輯，SHAG在EXILE咒罵之後將巴拉萊卡琴收回濃毛中。

(本狼老實說  :wuf_e_surprised:  ：看起來真像變形的琵琶！！！) 

後記：昨天本狼看第三集，發現EXILE用冰凍眼將某隻狼人凍結成「凍狼」！！！真是巧合！本狼對他的崇敬更堅定啦！！！  :wuffer_glee:

----------

